# New pen.



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok im looking in to a new out side pen (When i have the money to get it that is.) And was wondering if this might work. It says its for 12-18 chickens and with chickens being much bigger then pigeons thought it might work for about 10 pigeons. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/free-range-hen-hotel-12-to-18-bird-capacity?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That would probably work though I prefer wood over metal. Also it looks like it sits on the ground and that is not good.. If it is outide you want the floor off the ground (maybe you could use cinder blocks) to keep the floory dry.....I am not sure what the floor itself is made of either so how dry or easy to keep clean. 
We opted for a premade chicken coop because we wanted something to look nice in our yard and lack of time to build something. However, if you or a friend is handy with wood and tools you could build something very nice for much less money. Just make sure any "screen" is strong hardware cloth (not chicken wire) to prevent predators from entering. 
BTW for your birds get a hold of some fake pigeon eggs. You can buy these online. Rather than separate your pair, you can replace any new eggs they lay with these.......they will sit on them for the normal 18-20 days or so and then start again. This way your pair can happily stay together without constantly producing babies. If you just take the eggs away the female will lay again too soon and deplete her body of calcium.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

After i noticed that it was not wood i went looking for others. These are the ones i am looking at right now. Thinking of using plywood to make walls to put shelves so they can sit on then on the screens and add a floor to them. just ant sure what one would be best.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-D...229?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ce12ccad

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Wooden-...-HJ00909-/121154144319?_trksid=p2054897.l4276

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pawhut-Back...673?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5660eac389


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

ur raising pigeons lol not chickens here is a link to my loft I started out with the first section and added the second and flight pens total cost over 4 years is about 300.00 and a lot of time... ask your friends for lumber and wood to help your costs

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/flight-pen-floor-72112.html

check it out... scrool to the bottom its the only pics on the post


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

But if I adapt them would thay work? No one around here will help with limber and I dont think anyone would help me build one eather.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

build something outside wait for this clutch to be raised up and then in the spring put them outside they should be fine


----------



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

*new loft*

Hi, haven't been on this site for a couple of years and just doing catch up on all current conversations. Great to see it so active. I would do as saggested to stay away from metal sheds and siding. For that price you could build your own and much larger one. My loft that Im still working on from last year is in two sections. A 22ft by 20ft loft, it has a viewing room, and the other side is the breeding pen room which has 24 individual nest pens and 6 larger individual nest pens. The viewing room has 16 indiv. show cages and one large show pen for my fantails and jacobins. There is a 4ft walkway going into the 2 seperating pens and into the viewing room. The other section is a 12ft by 24ft pen with 2 seperating pens that are 9ft by 8ft wide and the 3rd pen is my roller pen which is 6ft by 12ft long. There is 30 nest pens for the rollers. I use the performing rollers for fostering. Just make sure it's free from predators, and has sufficient air flow and natural lighting. My walls go down a foot and a half into the ground and my floors are above the ground, so it stays dry and nothing can try to dig underneath my floors. It's been still a long process to get it done, and alot of detailed work that can go into a pigeon loft. It all depends on how many birds you want and breeds. It's always fun to keep adding on like most of us do. I will post current pics of my loft when we finish with each section. Cant wait until it's all done. Have fun and hope you get your new loft.


----------



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

*my fantails and jacobins*

Here are a few fun pics of my breeds. Alot of fun to raise and just beautiful to watch in the show pen. [


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

My moms bf is going to help me with plains and building ot when the weather brakes. Cant wait.


----------

